# German Porn



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Met up with a German cousin in Toronto over the weekend. Turns out he's a fisherman. I can't wait to make the trip to Germany after seeing his fish porn.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

That's one hell of a northern!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

joebertin said:


> That's one hell of a northern!


European pike run a little larger. He lives near Hamburg so it might have been a brackish water Pike from the Baltic Sea.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

A beast for sure.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's a beast of a pike. Is it wrong that I was hoping for a slightly different type of picture?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> That's a beast of a pike. Is it wrong that I was hoping for a slightly different type of picture?


You win some and lose some,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,just like fishing.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Its German piker porn, not German scheiser porn! I wasnt sure what i was getting myself into with this thread. Thats the biggest pike ive ever seen, id love to catch one like that.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> That's a beast of a pike. Is it wrong that I was hoping for a slightly different type of picture?


Ha Ha.. Got to do something to get clicks...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

chrisrf815 said:


> Its German piker porn, not German scheiser porn! I wasnt sure what i was getting myself into with this thread. Thats the biggest pike ive ever seen, id love to catch one like that.


Danke Schoen!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Damn I thought the mods were alowwing a lil somethin somethin... I guess I’ll go back to reading the “should you tow a boat” argument.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

That is a monster. The Zander fishing over there sounds amazing also. A guy i talk with on another forum showed off a picture of a 35" zander he caught along with a friend.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

AtticaFish said:


> That is a monster. The Zander fishing over there sounds amazing also. A guy i talk with on another forum showed off a picture of a 35" zander he caught along with a friend.


Another German cousin wanted to try our Lake Erie Zander fishing on Monday but he ran out of time. He wants to return in the next year or two. Zander is a cousin to our Walleye.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Wow! --Tim


----------

